# For Sale - Wa Martell Sujihiki in O1



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2017)

*Stats*

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 45mm (ish)

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal

Handle Materials - Arizona Ironwood with streaked blond buffalo horn ferrule



This sujihiki is made for the sushi chef who doesn't want to deal with a single bevel knife. It's *thin* and designed specifically for the pull slice cut. :spiteful: 

Made from high carbon tool steel, the blade will patina nicely when used to cut fish, turning into a light blue color with hints of gold overtones. 

The handle is made from AZ Ironwood, sealed to help keep it's beautiful appearance. The ferrule is made from nicely streaked blond buffalo horn. The handle is tapered in all directions with a height and size designed to provide proper knuckle clearance if used on the cutting board. 

As always, this knife is super sharp and ready to go to work out of the box. :wink:



Price - *$749 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Nemo (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice work on the Wa handled ironwood Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Nice work on the Wa handled ironwood Dave.




Thanks Phil


----------



## tripleq (Nov 8, 2017)

Beauty!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Beauty!!!




Well thanks Norm


----------



## Doug (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful work Dave! The blond ferrule really compliments the iron wood. I'll use this as inspiration when I attempt to make a knife out of the blank that I'm getting from you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2017)

Doug said:


> Beautiful work Dave! The blond ferrule really compliments the iron wood. I'll use this as inspiration when I attempt to make a knife out of the blank that I'm getting from you.




That's awesome, I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2017)

> This sujihiki is made for the sushi chef who doesn't want to deal with a single bevel knife. It's *thin* and designed specifically for the pull slice cut.




It might also be worth noting that this knife is *not* asymmetrical. It will work equally well with either right or left hand.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2017)

You know what? I'm in a really good mood today :cool2:

If you're interested in this knife shoot me an offer! Don't worry you won't insult me...probably :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 12, 2017)

*Price Drop* - *$749** $699 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2017)

OK I've got to sell this knife before my wife uses it to cut the brontosaurus sized butternut squash she bought at the local farm. :bigeek:


*Price Drop* - *$749** $649 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 

*$100 OFF*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2017)

If you're in the USA you can have it for Thanksgiving! :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2017)

Last final price drop!


*$749** $599 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 

*$150 OFF


This knife is way too nice to sell at this price but I need shop supplies so as long as that gets taken care of I'll be happy enough. *


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 14, 2017)

Can someone please buy that knife?! It is gorgeous!!! I just don't need a suji but if I needed one I would jump on it without hesitation. I would have already before this last price reduction...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Can someone please buy that knife?! It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2017)

This sale is withdrawn.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

:shocked3: *Pre-Black Friday SALE - CLICK HERE *:shocked3:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2017)

SOLD


----------



## KellyW (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi Dave
I gave the cleaver to my wife for Christmas. I did not see it until that time. I know you struggled with the geometry of these, and can see how, but I think the one I got was beautiful. You certainly made mine a winner. I was not expecting such a nice piece!!!!

Thank you for all your hard work and craftsmanship!!

Kelly


----------

